# Does anyone participate in the UKC Beagle program?



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I wanted to ask some questions to people that regularly compete in it. If you do can you let me know and I will PM or email you

Thanks


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't compete , but know about their program.
RiverRoadBeagles on here competes. He's coming down here tomorrow to run.
What can we help you with?


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their input I hope to see some of you on Sunday


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

It was nice to meet everyone at the hunt in homer. Thanks for letting me tag a long and awnsering all my questions. I learned a lot. It brought back a lot of memories from hunting with my dad and grand dad. My first beagle I ever hunted behind was Sooner. My grandpa said he named her that because shed sooner ber pregnant than hunt lol


----------

